# Anybody watch duck dynasty?



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Comes on A&E and is prolly my favorite show out there now. The Robinsons are hilarious


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Robertsons.


----------



## rdtj (Jun 16, 2010)

Those guys are hilarious! My wife got me hooked on them.


----------



## MSBowhunter32 (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh yes. My favorite show. Me and my wife actually took some of our wedding pics at the winery that Willie bought.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

YES! I love that show. Very entertaining!


----------



## HELL TRAIN (Dec 15, 2011)

yup! the old men phil and si are freakin hilarious


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Great show right there. Si and Phil make the show.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

I dont care about duck hunting but i love that show! Best on tv, every wed night im glued to A&E! I like the one where Phil and Si go to career day at the elementary school!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

ccriley6 said:


> I dont care about duck hunting but i love that show! Best on tv, every wed night im glued to A&E! I like the one where Phil and Si go to career day at the elementary school!


i love that one too......a bengal tiger! is dragging this guy off lol


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ Best quote ever from the show! "The medic props this guy up and hey! There's a Bengal tiger carryin this guy away and blood's just everywhere"


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Never heard of it before but i will check it out


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Best show on TV...Uncle SI & Jase are great entertainment.


----------



## goalie27 (Apr 21, 2012)

Si is my favorite! you just gotta love him!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Its a good show si is the man.


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

byfar my favorite show, jase is the best, and u got to love phils wise words


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

"You kids ever heard the term 'nam?" hahahahaha

"I got my slippers on!" "What kind of ******* are you?!"


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I like jase the best!


----------



## stickin em' (Apr 22, 2012)

I like em all. great funny show


----------



## goalie27 (Apr 21, 2012)

si recorded himself taking a bath! that was freakin funny?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Tis the funniest show on tv. I LOVE it!


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I have and I love it


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Whole family loves it..great show

sent from my Linux mobile phone


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

Monster bucks7 said:


> I like jase the best!


Ikr, he's great


----------

